# DeWALT 20 Volt Max Cordless 7-1/4" Miter Saw



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

My saw was delivered yesterday.I spent some time with it and here are a couple of things that I found out about it.It does not cut 3 5/8 crown with a 38* spring angle nested.I tried every way even though a couple of reviewers stated that you can. That was a little disapointment. But I did not think it would cut it. (71/4" blade).I suggest you practice taking the blade off a couple of times. It can get frustrating with the supplied wrench.I replaced it already.And I know it is a 71/4" saw but I just had to try a 71/2" blade because I had a brand new 72 tooth laying around. It will not work.All that said I think it is a well built contractor saw.Not a DIY.It is light Wt.,Accurate and with the 40 tooth blade a very clean cut.It will get used a lot


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Good to know that you are overall pleased with it.
I just bought the 7.25 Ryobi for about a mile of picture rail and we are very pleased with it, especially for 99 bucks.


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

I think Dewalt has a winner here. Just a little tweeking I got some real nice results.And I also hooked up the Fastcap Remote control for the Vac.I Forget to hit the button sometimes.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

tonylumps said:


> I think Dewalt has a winner here. Just a little tweeking I got some real nice results.And I also hooked up the Fastcap Remote control for the Vac.I Forget to hit the button sometimes.


good to here on dewalt .. i have the remote vac thingie. really nice.


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

tonylumps said:


> My saw was delivered yesterday.I spent some time with it and here are a couple of things that I found out about it.It does not cut 3 5/8 crown with a 38* spring angle nested.I tried every way even though a couple of reviewers stated that you can. That was a little disapointment. But I did not think it would cut it. (71/4" blade).I suggest you practice taking the blade off a couple of times. It can get frustrating with the supplied wrench.I replaced it already.And I know it is a 71/4" saw but I just had to try a 71/2" blade because I had a brand new 72 tooth laying around. It will not work.All that said I think it is a well built contractor saw.Not a DIY.It is light Wt.,Accurate and with the 40 tooth blade a very clean cut.It will get used a lot


Update on the 3 5/8 crown It will cut it without the slide action.(Don't know why I tried to use it) And because the fence is not tall enough you need a full crown stop and a slow cut.


----------

